# Ryegrass on Timothy



## nmartignone (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi, I am new in Timothy production and I have a problem with perennial Ryegrass in it. Does anybody knows if it possible to control Ryegrass without harming Timothy?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't know the answer to your question, but can tell you everytime I plant og seed or timothy seed, we get a bloom of ryegrass with it. Welcome to HT


----------



## nmartignone (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks for your answer. What active formulas you use to control wide leaf weeds?

2,4 D, Dicamba, Picloran 24K? Do you have any experience with them?


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes 2 4 D, and dicamba do a good job on a lot of broadleaf weeds,just need to be careful of other crops that maybe injured by them.The other product I don't know about.


----------

